# FreeBSD Clustering



## Paul-LKW (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi All:
I am newbie on study how to clustering FreeBSD and after the ports search page with cluster keyword it seems only has heartbeat available and so I just want to ask any body know FreeBSD any port(s) like Linux DRDB do. In fact I want to build a Postfix cluster system.

Thx in advance.
Paul.LKW

Hi all,

I am a newbie when it comes to clustering FreeBSD. After searching the ports collection with the keyword "cluster" it seems only heartbeat is available. So, I just want to ask whether anybody knows of any FreeBSD port(s) like Linux' DRDB. In fact, I want to build a Postfix cluster system.

Thanks in advance.
Paul.LKW


----------



## storvi_net (Aug 7, 2013)

Why do you want to cluster Postfix?

The high availability for receiving mails could be achieved by using serveral MX records in the DNS. Sending could be done with a loadbalancer in front of the mailservers. This has the advantage, that you could use both servers for sending.

Regards
Markus


----------



## Paul-LKW (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Markus
Yes, I know what you are saying, it should be a storage back end and use multiple MX server in font of it, but my concern is even when the storage is issue (I already has experience buy 4 new enterprise hard disk for raid 5 but die 2 at the same time :x) then total lost? Oh I think I should ask is any tools for sync the file system in real time between multiple storage server?

Thanks,
Paul.LKW
Hi Markus.

Yes, I know what you are saying, it should be a storage back end and use multiple MX servers in front of it. But my concern is that when storage having issue (I already have experience buying four new enterprise hard disks for RAID 5 with two damaged at the same time :x), will it then be totally lost? _[Attempt at deciphering what was meant -- Mod.]_

Oh, I think I should ask whether there are any tools for synchronising the file system in real time between multiple storage servers?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2013)

Paul-LKW said:
			
		

> Oh, I think I should ask whether there are any tools for synchronising the file system in real time between multiple storage servers?


Have a look at HAST, it may just be what you want.

There's also CARP, which can be useful for certain services (like a webserver for example).


----------



## Paul-LKW (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi @SirDice,

Thanks for your valued information, I will have a look at these.

Many thanks.
Paul.LKW


----------

